# Does anyone know if fleece would install



## Taxman (Aug 10, 2017)

If I were them, I wouldn't do it unless the car didn't have a license plate on it and was being hauled, not driven away afterwards.


----------



## Cynical (Jul 31, 2018)

Wish I knew someone with insight who actually tried to get them to do so or something. Guess when the time comes I’ll call.


----------



## thebac (Jul 29, 2017)

Just call them already.  Brayden and Chase are nice enough people. Tell 'em I said hello.


----------



## Cynical (Jul 31, 2018)

I feel odd about phone conversations like that haha. Plus it’s a far away I wish someone if they knew a place in Ky Tn Va or Oh that does the installs would let me know so I could just arrange to take it somewhere Close and have it installed.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Cynical said:


> Their own tune and downpipe etc if you called them in advance to schedule a trip to their facility in Indiana? And would they also do the exhaust or that isn’t something they do?
> 
> Just curious. I wanted a reason to take a trip to Indiana anyway ?


You could take a visit to the studebaker plant. I heard it's still there.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

We have several auto related museums in Indiana. There is a Stutz museum in Indy ironically in a Building named the Stutz building, I haven’t visited that one. Then there is a really cool museum in Auburn, In home of the Auburn, Cord, Dusenberg. I have been to that one. I am not familiar with the Studebaker place, it is probably in the South Bend area.


----------



## Cynical (Jul 31, 2018)

Cool. I did find out they can do the installs for a fee which is nice to know!


----------

